# Cat ate azalea?



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Well the cats used to leave my cut flowers alone but I guess not anymore. I had a rose leaf nibbled on and spit up a week ago and now I went into the kitchen this morning and my vase of cut azaleas was tipped over. It looks like maybe about 1/3 of one flower was eaten. I have no idea which cat. They both seem fine and are eating breakfast.

I'm guessing that amount of azalea ingestion isn't toxic since both cats seem fine? I'm about to go to work for the day so I hope all is well. 

Edit: Looks like 1 leaf was also eaten and I found a little bit of green tinged cat spit up. But my husband looked up how much it takes to be toxic, 0.2% of body weight, which would be about 9 grams. I know part of a flower and one small leaf don't weigh 9 grams, and the cats still act fine, so hopefully this can just be a learning experience for me to keep the flowers away!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

As a precaution, I do not allow ANY suspected dangerous/poisonous plant in my home. My crew are determined 'grazers' who turn to 'vomiters' with any plants/flowers unless the plant hangs out of reach.


----------



## chris10 (Feb 20, 2006)

Heidi n Q said:


> My crew are determined 'grazers' who turn to 'vomiters' with any plants/flowers


Sorry for the semi hijack but right now I am dealing with the christmas tree going in and coming out the same way. You would think after the 10th time that they could figure out they can't consume christmas trees.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Goes to show us what eternal optimists cats are about vegetation... :roll: :lol:


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I think azaleas are only moderately poisonous. IE: vomiting and diarrhea. They'd have to eat a whole lot for it to be more serious than that, although it is possible. I'd just keep an eye on them but their probably fine. If you are really concerned you can call your local poison control and see what they say.


----------

